# 01 passat 2.8 awd wont start main relay just clicks...



## jschick (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a 01 passat 2.8 awd that has no power to fuel pump or better stated it doesn't have constant power, the main/ fuel pump relay just clicks as you crank the car so it blinks power to pump..... it does not prim the pump either
I have swapped relays and ign switches with no change, no codes either?
I am maybe thinking ECU??
any ideas here?


----------



## jschick (Aug 14, 2006)

the main relay will continually click / pulsate as you crank it. tick tick tick as you crank, it doesn't stay on. also many of the fuses in the panel pulsate power on and off as you crank...
when you stop cranking it stays on for a second then off.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Jumper power to the fuel pump to see if it it's working.


----------



## a81sturmer (Jan 3, 2011)

My "bad fuel pump" turned out to be a bad connection. Playing with the relay panel under the dash fixed the problem. Replacing the fuel pump relay did not help. Just pushing on all the other relays did the trick. Still working after 6 months or a year.


----------

